# Bike Transalp 2009



## Steppenwolf_74 (14. September 2008)

Hab beschlossen nächstes Jahr bei der BikeTransalp mitzufahren, Teampartner hab ich auch schon. Wie ist das mit der Anmeldung, ist das wirklich ein Lotteriespiel? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## prozak (14. September 2008)

die plätze sind innerhalb von wenigen minuten (sekunden???) weg. am besten, du hockst dich mit deinem partner parallel an zwei rechner mit DSL anschluss und lässt die finger fliegen 

der rest ist glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (14. September 2008)

Wobei ich vermute, das die Nachfrage nach Startplätzen bei der JBT stark nachlässt. Die Warteliste 2008 war sehr kurz und im Juni wurden haufenweise Startplätze angeboten, die wohl nicht alle weg gingen. Insofern: wer sich mit Teilnahme nicht 100% sicher ist, sollte erst mal im Dezember keinen Startplatz kaufen.

Aber klar, wer sicher n Platz möchte, sollte sich wie oben beschrieben gleich anmelden!


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (14. September 2008)

Und wie ich mir da sicher bin mitfahren zu wollen, das ist doch das Grösste überhaupt? Bin dieses Jahr auch schon nen Alpencross gefahren, ähnliche Distanz, allerdings an 12 Tagen. Am schluss haben wir einige auf die Strasse gesprühte Transalpmarkierungen gesehen, war schon ein tolles Gefühl, da kam gleich der Gedanke auf, da muss ich auch mitfahren !!!
Und wenn nicht mehr soviel mitfahren wollen, umso besser...


----------



## Superfriend (14. September 2008)

Hm, man sollte sich an der Stelle mal fragen, WARUM da nicht mehr so viele mitfahren wollen... .


----------



## sun909 (14. September 2008)

Na ja, es gibt mehrere ähnliche Veranstaltungen, die man buchen kann (TransGermany, Swiss?); somit verteilt sich das Starterfeld.

Und da man doch ziemlich fit dafür sein muß, ist der Kreis derer, die sich das geben (und auch finanzieren wollen) m.E. eher klein.

Wie schaut das mit den Karenzzeiten eigentlich aus? Darf man noch weiter mitfahren, wenn man aus dem Limit war oder wird man dann komplett disqualifiziert?

grüße
sun909


----------



## maxmistral (15. September 2008)

Mit der Aufspaltung von Anmeldetermin im Dezember und Verlosung im nächsten Jahr werden die Startplätze erstmal künstlich verknappt. Vom Marketing her ist das genial. Keiner Fragt mehr ob der Preis in vernünftiger Relation zur Leistung steht, alles egal, jeder der einen Startplatz hat, fühlt sich schon als Sieger bevor das Rennen überhaupt losgegangen ist.

Online sich anmelden. Nur das Geld an die Event-Agentur überweisen, Urlaub kriegen etc. da scheitert es dann bei vielen. Deshalb hat man gute Chancen bei der Verlosung dabei zu sein.

Und wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm. Urlaub einreichen, trainieren. Es kommen laufen Plätze über das Forum zurück. Wer Mitfahren will und einen Team-Partner hat, der fährt auch mit.


----------



## Superfriend (15. September 2008)

Die Kehrseite der Medaille scheint aber zu sein, dass die Sache immer kompetitiver wird und mehr und mehr Leistungssportcharakter annimmt (siehe z.B. Bericht in der letzten Bike). Und darauf müssen eben auch die Strecken ausgelegt werden. Bei einer selbstgeplanten Alpenüberquerung nimmst Du also tendenziell interessantere Passagen mit.


----------



## maxmistral (15. September 2008)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Die Kehrseite der Medaille scheint aber zu sein, dass die Sache immer kompetitiver wird und mehr und mehr Leistungssportcharakter annimmt (siehe z.B. Bericht in der letzten Bike). Und darauf müssen eben auch die Strecken ausgelegt werden. Bei einer selbstgeplanten Alpenüberquerung nimmst Du also tendenziell interessantere Passagen mit.



Wer das viele Startgeld zahlt und sich den Stress antut, der will auch ein Rennen fahren. Und die Teilnehmer suchen ja auch die Herausforderung.

In der Tendenz wird im im Bereich der ambitionierten Amateure d.h. Startblock A + B immer härter gefahren. Aber im Startblock D sind auch Fahrer am Start, da fragt man sich schon ob die bei einem geführten Alpen-X nicht besser aufgehoben wären.

Was die Schwierigkeit der Strecke angeht, das schwankt von Jahr zu Jahr, mal ist es leichter, mal ist es etwas schwieriger. Das die Strecke aber immer schwieriger wird, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. 

Und machen wir uns nicht vor, wer viele Trails fahren will und auch was von der Landschaft sehen möchte, vielleicht mal einen Fotostop machen, der sollte ich das mit der Jeantex-Bike-Transalp nochmal überlegen. Wer dagegen die Spannung des Wettbewerbes sucht, der ist bei der JBT richtig.


----------



## Superfriend (15. September 2008)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Das die Strecke aber immer schwieriger wird, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.



Mein ich ja auch gar nicht. Ich finde eben nur, dass der Wettbewerbscharakter auf Kosten der Strecke geht. Nicht umsonst wird zum Beispiel das höchst spektakuläre Eisjöchl oder der Fimberpass ausgelassen, auch wenn der Stanciu da seit Jahren lang will.


----------



## prozak (15. September 2008)

also was die schwierigkeit angeht: ich finde (diese jahr zumindest) das ist für einen wettkampf mehr als ausreichend. habs mehr als einmal erlebt, das an gar nicht so schwierigen stellen plötzlich das schieben angefangen wird, weil vorne ein, zwei leute absteigen - und schon hast du einen ganzen rattenschwanz der laufen muss. und wenn ich mir den trail am letzten tag nach riva anschaue, dann war das imho schon S4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (15. September 2008)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Mein ich ja auch gar nicht. Ich finde eben nur, dass der Wettbewerbscharakter auf Kosten der Strecke geht. Nicht umsonst wird zum Beispiel das höchst spektakuläre Eisjöchl oder der Fimberpass ausgelassen, auch wenn der Stanciu da seit Jahren lang will.



Ich meine es ist nicht der Wettbewerbscharakter der auf Kosten der Strecke geht, sondern dass die Jeantex-Bike-Transalp (JBT) eine Massenveranstaltung mit 1200 Startern ist dazu kommen noch Betreuer, Hilfskräfte etc.etc hinzu.. Von der Strecke kann die JBT nie so "schön" sein wie ein individuell geplanter Alpen-X. Wo man KEINE Genehmigungen braucht und KEINE Kapazitäten von Etappenorten berücksichtigen muss.

Für den Rennfahrer ist natürlich auch der "Kick" einer JBT um ein vielfaches höher als bei Alpen-X-Tour. Als Tourenfahrer würde ich mir den die JBT auch nicht antun.


----------



## maxmistral (15. September 2008)

prozak schrieb:


> also was die schwierigkeit angeht: ich finde (diese jahr zumindest) das ist für einen wettkampf mehr als ausreichend. habs mehr als einmal erlebt, das an gar nicht so schwierigen stellen plötzlich das schieben angefangen wird, weil vorne ein, zwei leute absteigen - und schon hast du einen ganzen rattenschwanz der laufen muss. und wenn ich mir den trail am letzten tag nach riva anschaue, dann war das imho schon S4.



Die diesjährige JBT war schwieriger als die JBT letztes Jahr. Und das mit den Trails ist halt so eine Sache. Irgendwie sollen die schon rein, aber es gibt auch leicht Staus, gerade im mittleren und hinteren Teil des Feldes, weil da die fahrtechnischen Unterschiede recht groß sind, mehr als Vorne.


----------



## prozak (15. September 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie schaut das mit den Karenzzeiten eigentlich aus? Darf man noch weiter mitfahren, wenn man aus dem Limit war oder wird man dann komplett disqualifiziert?


du wirst aus dem rennen genommen. kannst natürlich weiter mitfahren. aber offiziell bist du draußen. es sei denn, der uli läßt nachsicht walten (wovon nicht auszugehen ist).


----------



## prozak (15. September 2008)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Die diesjährige JBT war schwieriger als die JBT letztes Jahr. Und das mit den Trails ist halt so eine Sache. Irgendwie sollen die schon rein, aber es gibt auch leicht Staus, gerade im mittleren und hinteren Teil des Feldes, weil da die fahrtechnischen Unterschiede recht groß sind, mehr als Vorne.


ich finde ja auch, das solch anspruchsvolle trails (im übrigen genauso wie die über 30% rampen) einfach dazugehören. sonst könnt ich ja auch die transgermany (als beispiel) fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (15. September 2008)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Mit der Aufspaltung von Anmeldetermin im Dezember und Verlosung im nächsten Jahr werden die Startplätze erstmal künstlich verknappt. Vom Marketing her ist das genial. Keiner Fragt mehr ob der Preis in vernünftiger Relation zur Leistung steht, alles egal, jeder der einen Startplatz hat, fühlt sich schon als Sieger bevor das Rennen überhaupt losgegangen ist.
> 
> Also geht es gar nicht darum sich möglichst schnell anzumelden, da es dann doch eine Verlosung gibt? Ich hab nämlich nur ein 2 Finger-System....
> 
> Und klar, Landschaft geniessen kann besser bei einem privaten Alpencross, aber es ist ja die Herausforderung von 8 teilweise sehr heftigen Marathons in Folge was mich daran reizt!


----------



## maxmistral (16. September 2008)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> maxmistral schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mit der
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (16. September 2008)

Was ist das für ein Forum?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (16. September 2008)

Das, in dem Du Dich gerade befindest, wenn Du das liest...


----------



## prozak (17. September 2008)

Rofl


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (17. September 2008)

Ah, das Forum!


----------



## tvaellen (18. September 2008)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Hm, man sollte sich an der Stelle mal fragen, WARUM da nicht mehr so viele mitfahren wollen... .



Habe mich auf einem Marathon mit ein paar Leuten unterhalten, die dieses Jahr die Rennrad Variante (Jeantex Tour Transalp) mitgefahren sind. Die fanden alle das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis ziemlich mau. Die Anmeldegebühr bezahlst du allein dafür, dass du mitfahren darfst, alles andere kostet -zum Teil deftige- Aufpreise, so etwa die Übernachtungen in Turnhallen, Verpflegung usw. Gerade bei den Getränkepreisen soll es in die Nähe von "Abzocke" gegangen sein, etwa eine Flasche ALDI Mineralwasser, die im Laden 19 Cent kostet, wurde für 1 Euro verkauft u.ä. mehr.


----------



## Superfriend (18. September 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Habe mich auf einem Marathon mit ein paar Leuten unterhalten, die dieses Jahr die Rennrad Variante (Jeantex Tour Transalp) mitgefahren sind. Die fanden alle das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis ziemlich mau. Die Anmeldegebühr bezahlst du allein dafür, dass du mitfahren darfst, alles andere kostet -zum Teil deftige- Aufpreise, so etwa die Übernachtungen in Turnhallen, Verpflegung usw. Gerade bei den Getränkepreisen soll es in die Nähe von "Abzocke" gegangen sein, etwa eine Flasche ALDI Mineralwasser, die im Laden 19 Cent kostet, wurde für 1 Euro verkauft u.ä. mehr.



Das passt hervorragend in das Bild, dass ich von der Transalp habe. Natürlich akzeptiere ich das Argument "Ich bin Racer also ist es mir grad recht, wenn die sich da um die Sekunden schlagen, bis die Lichter ausgehen.". Aber selbst unter den Bedingungen habe ich den Verdacht, dass es schönere Rennen mit einer angenehmeren Atmosphäre gibt.

Zur Einschränkung muss ich natürlich schon zugeben, dass ich alles, was die TAC angeht, nur aus zweiter Hand weiß. Ich bin da nie mitgefahren und werde es auch nicht tun.


----------



## promises (18. September 2008)

was ist denn die Alternative zur TAC ?

... richtig!


----------



## tvaellen (18. September 2008)

Das Stanciu & Co ein Monopol haben, heißt aber nicht, dass ich mir alles gefallen lassen muss. 

Ich habe die Freiheit, das zu kritisieren oder schlicht "nein" zu sagen, wenn es mir nicht passt. Es gibt gerade im Rennradbereich viele andere anspruchsvolle Veranstaltungen in den Alpen, etwa den Ötzi, den Maratona del Dolomites http://www.maratona.it/de , 3 Länder Giro http://www.dreilaendergiro.com oder den Alpenbrevet http://www.alpenbrevet.ch . 
da "muss" ich keine Transalp fahren.

Ich bin mir nachdem, was ich da gehört habe, jedenfalls im Moment nicht schlüssig, ob wir für die Tour Transalp melden.


----------



## prozak (18. September 2008)

der punkt ist halt: es gibt sonst (grad für die straße) imho kein vernünftiges etappenrennen für jedermann. und fürs MTB ist die TAC eben ein stück "kult". 8 marathons hintereinander, in dieser ausprägung, ist halt schon was besonderes. das startgeld ist natürlich ein happen. aber was latzt man für einen "gewöhnlichen" marathon? auch zwischen 40 und 50 euros. macht dann mal 8 auch 300-400 euro. ich will jetzt den preis gar nicht rechtfertigen, aber andere veranstaltungen wie cape epic, trans rockies gibts halt auch nicht geschenkt. und wenn die nachfrage eben da ist, kann der uli die preise aufrufen. einzig die "vermarktung" müsste imho etwas besser funktionieren. die transschwarzwald hats immerhin geschafft jeden tag 30 min. im DSF zu bekommen. ich glaub über die TAC gabs n kurzen bericht im BR.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (18. September 2008)

Eben, es ist Kult. Und deswegen will ich da auch mitfahren! Denn ein Finisher-Trikot von der Transalp ist eben schon was besonderes, finde ich zumindest! Hin oder her, es ist eben das härteste Etappenrennen. Und was das Geld angeht, man muss vielleicht hier und da ein paar Klinken putzen, um den einen oder anderen am Startgeld zu beteiligen, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen... Ausserdem, was ist an unserem Sport denn bitte billig ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozak (18. September 2008)

die eigentliche anmeldegebühr ist vorallem nur ein teil des ganzen finanziellen aufwandes. man berücksichtige noch hotel/pension/camp, essen, an/abreise, verpflegung, last minute zukäufe an klamotten und ersatzteile fürs bike, inspektion und eventuell spätere schäden beheben (kaputter helm, kaputte schaltung, neuer LRS, neues fahrrad  - alles möglich). aber das rennen entschädigt für alles.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (18. September 2008)

Also ich bin dieses Jahr schon ne transalp über 20.000 hm gefahren. Ohne irgendwelche schäden am bike. Und wenn der Helm hinüber ist, hat man wohl ganz andere Probleme....  Alles andere muss es einem halt wert sein!


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. September 2008)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Alles andere muss es einem halt wert sein!



richtig !  *WERTE* ... (hat nicht immer nur was mit â¬â¬â¬ zu tun !)

also ich fahre jetzt seit 10 jahren mit dem mtb durch die gegend u.a. mit startnummer am lenker vom heimeligen dorfrennen bis zu sog. kultmarathons...cristalp...salzkammerguttrophy... 12/24h rennen solo...aber echt das grÃ¶Ãte erlebnis war 2008 die bike-transalp mit meinem super partner und unserem genialen 2frau-betreuungsteam in einer supergegend...auch wenn es superanstrengend war...





Ã¼berlasst also bitte jedem selbst was ihm persÃ¶nlich dieser spaÃ *wert* ist...

joe


----------



## maxmistral (19. September 2008)

Dass Bike-Transalp und Tour-Transalp keine Schnäppchen sind sondern hoch profitable Veranstaltungen um den Reichtum von Uli Stanciu zu mehren sollte ja jedem klar sein.

So rund EUR 650.- Startgeld und nochmal EUR 180.- um in einer Turnhalle seinen Schlafsack ausrollen zu dürfen sind wahrlich kein Schnäppchen.
Man bekommt dafür auch ein Rennerlebnis der Sonderklasse.

Wem das zu viel ist, oder die ganze Veranstaltung zu stressig wird, dem sei die Trans-Schwarzwald empfohlen. Mit Vorbucherrabatt kostet dieses Rennen 7-tägige Rennen EUR 349.- die Übernachtung in Turnhallen EUR 80.-. Und auch im Schwarzwald kann man schöne Etappen-Rennen fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (19. September 2008)

Bitte jetzt kein schwarzwaldrennen mit der Transalp vergleichen, schliesslich veranstaltet man auf dem Bodensee ja auch keine Hochseeregatten !!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (20. September 2008)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt kein schwarzwaldrennen mit der Transalp vergleichen, schliesslich veranstaltet man auf dem Bodensee ja auch keine Hochseeregatten !!




okay fahr Transalp 2009 
dann 2010 Transschwarzwald 
und dann sprechen wir uns 2011 wieder wie es war.


----------



## Schusi (22. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin sowohl die Bike Transalp als auch die Trans Schwarzwald mitgefahren. Jedes Rennen hat seinen eigenen Flair und ist nicht miteinander zu vergleichen. 
Die Trans Schwarzwald ist aber kein "Softi-Etappenrennen". Ich empfand das Leistungsniveau um einige Stufen höher als bei der Bike Transalp. Hobby-Sportler, die sich Ihren Challenge-Traum erfüllen und mit Spaß (und Verzweiflung) dabei sind, sind eher auf der Bike Transalp zu finden.

Viele Grüße
Schusi


----------



## maxmistral (22. September 2008)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt kein schwarzwaldrennen mit der Transalp vergleichen, schliesslich veranstaltet man auf dem Bodensee ja auch keine Hochseeregatten !!



Mag sein dass Dir als Münchner die Transalp näher liegt als die Transschwarzwald, ich bin beide Etappen-Rennen schon gefahren, und kann nur sagen dass die Transschwarzwald ein tolles Rennen ist.

Du hast Recht man kann diese Rennen nicht miteinander vergleichen. Aber Dein abwertender Vergleich zur Transschwarzwald ist fehl am Platz.


----------



## Pilo (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
2009 Feier ich meinen 50 Geburtstag, mein Ziel ist es die Alpen von Füssen zum Gardasee in 7 Tagen zu überqueren.
Allein und mit Zelt, aber auch mit Hüttenübernachtung.
Ich möchte kein Rennen fahren sondern jeden Tag voll genießen. Ich glaube das wird ein tolles Abendteuer. :

Die Daten:
363 km
10022 Hm Bergauf
10460 Hm Bergab
Maxi Steigung  18%
Maxi Gefälle    -23% 

Um eine Tour zu Planen würde ich mir das Buch "Traumtouren Transalp" inkl. Software Kaufen da hat man das ganze Paket inkl. GPS Daten.

Gruß
Pilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -XC- (29. Oktober 2008)

@pilo
viel spass bei der planung und der fahrt ...... aber alleine ist immer so eine sache...ich hätte glaube ich immer ein mulmiges gefühl dabei


----------



## Pilo (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi -XC-
deswegen auch kein Rennen sondern "Radwandern" Hauptsache rüberkommen.


----------



## -XC- (29. Oktober 2008)

wenn man alleine unterwegs ist sicherlich die beste entscheidung... zumal einem ein rennen auch nicht sooo viel bringt finde ich(kalorien verbrennt man bei beidem hölle viel ^^)....gut man ist schnell rübergekommen (hat aber keine bilder geschweige denn was gesehen)


edit:
wo du vom radwandern sprichts, kennst du diese seite? ist zwar nicht "ganz" das alpenland...aber imo noch deutlich interessanter... zumal der typ wirklich verdammt gut fotografieren kann...ist zwar hauptsächlich segelei aber er ist auch eine menge mit dem mtb dort unterwegs...(scheinbar, bins leider nicht selbst ^^)
bsp. http://www.polaris-sail.de/fotos2006/2006_116.jpg

http://www.polaris-sail.de/rund_spitzbergen.htm


gruß


----------

